# The Walking Dead



## Bun (Sep 2, 2010)

This show looks pretty awesome! I've always had this weird fantasy about a zombie uprising giving me the excuse to shoot 'em with slingshots/guns...


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

you'd like 28 days later and 28 weeks later. the start of 28 weeks later is quite intense. both good zombie type films.


----------



## frosty2 (Aug 23, 2010)

Love Zombie flicks, especially George Romero flicks. He owns the patent on Zombies. Some people don't get these films. It's not about the zombies it's about how people deal with the worst possible situation. 
frosty2


----------



## Mtnfolk Mike (Aug 23, 2010)

i really like reading Zombie/post apocolytic horror... this series is based of the "The Walking Dead" comic books/graphic novels by Robert Kirkman... if you like Zombie's, i hghly recommend this series.. it is really well done.. i am looking forward to checking this show out, i don't have cable, so i am going to be going over to a friends house to watch it..







from what i hear, Robert Kirkman, has been heavily invollved and they follow the stroy line really well..

i also love the "28 days/weeks Later" movies..


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

I like Zombies.. Yes almost as much as I like coffee..

But everytime I try to invite a zombie lady for a cup of coffee she just says "brains" never a yes or no?

How do I interpret this? Or should I invite her for dinner?

There you go thats the girl for me:


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

I watched the premiere ... it actually wasn't too bad. Reminds me a bit of the latter half of The Stand, thankfully without Steven King's hocus pocus.

It'll be interesting to see how much of the realities of post-apocalypse survival they get right, as the timeline progresses, from weeks, into months, and then years.


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

What an Amazing TV series, i love it. Another great English actor playing the hero and if anyone wants to trade slingshot stuff or a nice small bit of wood for making a slingshot i can send the 80 comics and program Viewer on disc to view on their computer just send me a PM =)


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

Ah, I didn't know it was adapted from a comicbook series.

I'd happily take it, but I already have nearly 20 longboxes full in my basement that I need to liquidate.


----------

